# Hello all - looking to join the fun



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Evening all,

After a year or so of blissfully enjoying my Dolce Gusto, i've now realised i must be missing out and would also probably enjoy the whole bean to cup process and all the variables that entails.

Just got myself a MD50 grinder, and looking to get Classic to go alongside. (Let me know if your selling one)

I also just purchased a Dripper as they seem to get good reviews here, and i also wanted an excuse to start grinding things!

Just about to go grind now, so i i can have some decent coffee at work.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

arite mate welcome loads of info on here to start you off, you should be able to pick a classic up fairly cheap put a request in wanted forum and keep an eye out on gumtree and ebay plenty of bargains around


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Welcome buddy ;-)


----------



## Django Coffee Co. (Apr 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Look on Ebay for your Classic, there are quite a lot advertised at the moment.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi there Buzz, welcome aboard.

I see you're a fellow Suffolkite.

Whereabouts roughly?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, Suffolk, home of St Peters brewery. Just been sampling these delights

Welcome!


----------

